# Worst new "feature": remote mode pop-up



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

I am simply amazed that Dish added this "feature" in the latest software upgrade. If one puts the remote on "non Dish" (that is, VCR or AUX or whatever), a pop-up comes up to tell you that the remote isn't set on "Dish" anymore. And the pop-up STAYS on the screen until you hit "Dish" again on the remote.

From elsewhere, I read that Dish added this "feature" because they were constantly getting calls that people's remotes weren't working.

But what this means is: Suppose I am watching a show in the den and someone else is watching the same show in another room. I want to raise the volume on the amp here in the den. The minute I click "AUX", the pop-up comes up both on my TV and on the TV in the other room. Highly annoying. And what if I want to mess with the amp for a bit? Until I hit "Dish" again, the pop-up stays on screen, both for me and the person watching elsewhere. And it's a BIG pop-up; completely obliterates the picture.

A breathtakingly stupid "feature" and I really hope Dish disables this one quickly. 

I presume that there is currently no way to disable this?

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes a way to disable would be nice. I do believe there is a way to associate your the Volume to the Sat input. I know I have done that on my remote, but at the moment I can't remember how to do it. That possible could get improve that use case, but I agree given the ability to disable would be nice.


----------



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, but I have that one set for the TV volume, not the amp volume.

Need to disable this very silly and annoying pop-up.



Ron Barry said:


> Yes a way to disable would be nice. I do believe there is a way to associate your the Volume to the Sat input. I know I have done that on my remote, but at the moment I can't remember how to do it. That possible could get improve that use case, but I agree given the ability to disable would be nice.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

sabucat said:


> I am simply amazed that Dish added this "feature" in the latest software upgrade. If one puts the remote on "non Dish" (that is, VCR or AUX or whatever), a pop-up comes up to tell you that the remote isn't set on "Dish" anymore. And the pop-up STAYS on the screen until you hit "Dish" again on the remote.
> 
> From elsewhere, I read that Dish added this "feature" because they were constantly getting calls that people's remotes weren't working.
> 
> ...


There is a way on the remote to switch the setting to when you hit the volume button it will automatically turn the volume up on your amp instead of the tv so you wont have to hit AUX everytime you want to turn up the volume. If you have your users guide turn to page 80-81. These pages give you instructions on how to setup your remote to control your amp volume instead of your tv.


----------



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

EVAC41 said:


> There is a way on the remote to switch the setting to when you hit the volume button it will automatically turn the volume up on your amp instead of the tv so you wont have to hit AUX everytime you want to turn up the volume. If you have your users guide turn to page 80-81. These pages give you instructions on how to setup your remote to control your amp volume instead of your tv.


No, that doesn't help me. I want the volume button to do what it now does... change the volume on the TV. I want the AUX volume control to do the amp.

In other words, I want it to work the way it did before the "feature" upgrade.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure why, and am glad I am not, but I don't see this pop-up.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have multiple receivers and have programmed a single remote to control them both, you only see it on the receiver that is controlled using the SAT button. I control one receiver with SAT and the other with AUX. I see the pop up on the SAT receiver but not the AUX receiver.

So, if you would switch to using a different remote button for the receiver (besides SAT) that should get rid of the "feature". I never tried using the VCR button for example to control a dish receiver so I'm not sure if that works or not, but the AUX does work for a receiver. If VCR does not work for the receiver, maybe you can use VCR for your amp and AUX for the receiver.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sabucat said:


> I am simply amazed that Dish added this "feature" in the latest software upgrade. If one puts the remote on "non Dish" (that is, VCR or AUX or whatever), a pop-up comes up to tell you that the remote isn't set on "Dish" anymore. And the pop-up STAYS on the screen until you hit "Dish" again on the remote.
> 
> From elsewhere, I read that Dish added this "feature" because they were constantly getting calls that people's remotes weren't working.
> 
> ...


I don't believe the popup displays upon pressing AUX. At least it doesn't on mine.


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> I don't believe the popup displays upon pressing AUX. At least it doesn't on mine.


A lot of people on the same platform seem to be seeing different results. I have 2 622s at 4.47 and I see the popup on TV and VCR, and not on SAT or AUX. I have found you can trick it on the IR remote by covering the IR transmitter when you switch functions, and the subsequent commands still make it to the appropriate device. Of course, that doesn't work on the UHF remote.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I did some tests and I have to correct what I said above. It seems that I get the pop up on one receiver but never on the other one. On the receiver where I get the pop up, it only appears when the TV or VCR buttons are pressed. It does not appear (or goes away) when the SAT or AUX button is pressed.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wait, I thought only the "DVD" (sorry, still VCR) button and the TV button does this. If I remember correctly, my "AUX" button does not show this message - only the VCR and TV buttons do.

I actually like this feature as another person in the family has a habit of pushing random buttons, and then when they try and change the channel, it does work because it got put in tv mode or something. With this message, it eliminates the problem as long as the person can read the warning message on the screen.

For me, I don't like this message because I know what I am doing. Heres a tip that I do to stop the message from coming up.

Say your watching tv and want to adjust the vol on your amp. Before pushing AUX on the remote, take your other hand and cover the front of the remote. Now push the AUX button and do what you want in AUX mode. When your ready to go back to SAT, just push SAT. What this does it it blocks the IR signal from the remote to the dish receiver. So when you push the AUX button, the dish receiver does not know that you did that, and it thinks you are still in SAT mode and all is fine and happy. But if you don't cover the remote, when you push a different mode button, the dish receiver knows this and gets mad and displays the message.

There you go! Hope that tip helps!

-Scott


----------



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, that's what I've been doing. But I shouldn't have to do this.

This "feature" was only for the folks at Dishnet so they would get fewer calls. In no way was this "enhancement" for us, the customers.

And if they MUST have this feature, allow us an option to turn it off.

This is the first time since I've had Dishnet (and I've had it for years) that I've been annoyed enough to check out DirecTv.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

And you still see the pop up when you press the AUX key? Everyone seems to only see it when the TV or VCR buttons are pressed. Not when AUX is pressed.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I wonder if it would help if a number of us e-mailed DISH to request that a future update gives us the option to disable this feature?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, the pop-up should only appear when the TV and VCR mode buttons are pushed. The AUX button, used to control your amp, should not display the pop-up. 

I use the TV mode button to change the input, ie. SAT to DVD and vice versa, and that's it.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Fellas,

I'd like Dish to add this to add this feature to the 301, and have the ballon come up for 5 seconds each time a button (in TV or VCR) is pressed. If I had a dollar for each time my folks called advanced tech support (me) because they couldn't change channels, I've have a king's ransom.

The ability to turn off the feature would be nice, but perhaps too many people would turn off the feature and then forget to select the SAT mode.

Miner


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

I can think of some other options they (E*) might want to consider:

(All these possibilities are in addition to the ability for advanced users to permanently disable the prompt).

1) Only display the attention 908 prompt if you press a Dish only function like 'Guide', 'DVR', etc. You probably meant to be controlling your Dish receiver, not your TV. Then it might actually be a helpful reminder.

2) Even if you don't disable it, make it go away after a few seconds.

3) Make it smaller.

4) Add an option to dismiss it.

5) Add a 'checkbox' that you can select that says 'Never display this message again'.

6) Move the message to the top or bottom of the screen so you can still watch TV.

7) Issue every customer a new talking remote which reads the message to you aloud. It could also threaten to shock you if you don't put it back in Sat mode. :hurah:


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

I sent them a email about this crap but it want do any good Im afraid.
Would be nice if you could press the cancel button to get rid of it.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

34Ford,

If you press the cancel button, it does go away. Of course, you need to be in SAT mode for the cancel button to function; or use a separate remote that is in SAT mode. If one does the old cover the IR emitter when switching modes, the bubble doesn't appear.

Miner


----------



## Hutch123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Watched Tech Chat last night and they are working on this. Future release will allow you to disable.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Hutch123 said:


> Watched Tech Chat last night and they are working on this. Future release will allow you to disable.


There was a tech chat last night? I didn't see it advertised on this forum?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. there was a banner on top of the site for the last couple of days.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes.. there was a banner on top of the site for the last couple of days.


Thanks, I guess I just didn't pay attention. Is there a re-cap somewhere?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes... there is a link on the news page when you first connect to the web site.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Miner said:


> If I had a dollar for each time my folks called advanced tech support (me) because they couldn't change channels, I've have a king's ransom.


classic:hurah:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lujan said:


> Thanks, I guess I just didn't pay attention. Is there a re-cap somewhere?


James did a most excellent recap and looks like BobaBird also has one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1280597


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> James did a most excellent recap and looks like BobaBird also has one.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1280597


Thanks, nothing earth-shattering IMHO.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Hutch123 said:


> Watched Tech Chat last night and they are working on this. Future release will allow you to disable.


Hope so.

Maybe all the cussing I did in the email made them think I was serious.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

IMO anything that pops up and can't be cleared by is stupid. I finally have a Dish remote that handles all my normal equipment operations and then they do this.

Here's a perfect example of the problem it causes. I have a VCR connected to my 622. Occassionally I want to save something to tape (yes, I know I should upgrade to DVD for this). I could just hit VCR and control the recorder while it recorded whatever was playing on the 622. Not anymore because I will also be recording that stupid popup. Now I have to go get the VCR remote out of storage. Pain in the A**.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

BillJ,

Just cover the IR emitter with your hand when you press the VCR button and the pop up isn't displayed.

Although not as useful diabling the feature, it is easier than grabbing the VCR remote.

Miner


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Miner said:


> BillJ,
> 
> Just cover the IR emitter with your hand when you press the VCR button and the pop up isn't displayed.


That won't work if your using a UHF remote.


----------



## sabucat (Mar 10, 2007)

At least it's being fixed. Wonder how long it'll take to happen.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

I have two 622's and several extra UHF PRO 6.3 remotes. The extra remotes are split between the two receivers, and programmed to the specific ids of their respective receivers (obviously). I noticed I do not see the popup when using a particular one of my UHF remotes.. Last night I realized, it WAS putting up the popup, but on the other 622 receiver!... very bizarre.. My wife was in the other room watching the other 622 and I was unknowingly causing the popup to display on her set. I cant explain it..



n0qcu said:


> That won't work if your using a UHF remote.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

n0qcu,

That would be bad.

Miner


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> That won't work if your using a UHF remote.


My original TV2 remote (6.3) doesn't bring up the 908 screen. My spare TV2 remotes (6.0) will bring up the 908 screen. I don't know if this would be specific to all 6.3 remotes.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

and again the idiots win. pandering to the dumbass masses. hooray Dish!

i dont know about you guys, but watching some TBS-HD stretched out garbage with this "ZOMG DUMMY PRESS 'SAT'" message flying around the screen sounds like a hell of a nice Friday night!

(to any Dish guys reading this, please for the love of God give me a way to disable this ASAP!)


----------



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes that is an annoying "feature"
Especially if you are trying to adjust the picture on your tv and can't see the channel for the floating annoyance.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

I bought a new 622 on Ebay and its coming Monday, isn't there a way for me to set it to "NOT" receive any upgrades?

Seems every time in the past I have always hated the changes they make to my perfectly good receivers.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

No there is no way to not get updated, unless you leave the receiver on 24 hours a day and then on guide information ,that will make the name based recording features useless. You will also suffer from reboots and bugginess if you don't let the dvr update nightly.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You will also suffer from reboots and bugginess if you don't let the dvr update nightly.


And when it reboots it will perform the software update anyway so the answer is an unqualified no.


----------



## Quakeman (Apr 23, 2007)

My new 612 has this 908 popup "feature." I did some looking around on the boards, and saw no cure yet, and found nothing in the manual. Any recent word?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Simple answer: Universal Remote. Try the Harmony 880. Problem solved.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the drugs from my surgery must have been really good yesterday.. Looks like I confused some others..... This morning I took another good look and I was not correct, have no idea what I was thinking. I have removed the posts of confusion as this feature is obviously does not exist there. Sorry for any confusion I might have created.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Well at least I'm not crazy


----------



## Quakeman (Apr 23, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Simple answer: Universal Remote. Try the Harmony 880. Problem solved.


That worked. I just got a Harmony 550, and the popup does not come up.


----------

